# Creacion de un multipanel de Piloto Automatico para FSX



## bajovirtual (Jul 16, 2011)

*Presentación del proyecto*

Hola antes que nada me presento ante esta fabulosa comunidad, mi nombre es Gastón y soy aficionado a la aeronáutica virtual, soy también aficionado a la programación y técnico en electrónica.
El proyecto que les presento es un muy apasionante y exigente al mismo tiempo, son meses de estudio y trabajo lo que me llevo a decidirme por el diseño de este "archifundio" en particular y la decisión de compartirlo con ustedes.

*A quienes está destinado esto?:*

**TODOS AQUELLOS AFICIONADOS A LA SIMULACION DE VUELO.*
**QUIENES DESEEN CONSTRUIR SU PROPIA CABINA VIRTUAL.*
**AFICIONADOS A LA ELECTRONICA DIGITAL, PROGRAMADORES, ETC.*

*De que se trata?*
 De la construcción de un panel externo, con conexión por USB, como si fuese un joystick convencional pero con la sumatoria de que por medio un LCD nos muestra los valores y nos deja controlar los botones del piloto automático, como ser la altitud la velocidad vertical el HDG etc. La idea es que podamos ponerlo sobre nuestro escritorio o introducirlo en un supuesto gabinete de nuestra cabina virtual, las dos opciones son validas, lo importante es que podamos controlar el AP (desde ahora en mas Piloto Automático) desde un panel externo y no desde la pantalla del PC. Está basado en el multipanel de la marca Saitek, pero con algunas modificaciones que luego explicare, les paso una foto y un poco de info: 







http://www.alpaelectronica.com.ar/j...page=flypage.tpl&product_id=41&category_id=58

*Como funciona?*

En resumen, el funcionamiento se centra en una interface construida en base en el uso de un *microcontrolador PIC4550* conectada con el puerto USB y por medio de un software realizado en Visual net, se comunica al juego leyendo los valores y escribiendo los ingresados desde la interface, si los valores se modifican desde el juego también se modifican en el panel LCD y viceversa.
Obviamente esta es una explicación muy básica, ya que detrás hay un diseño muy complejo, pero para que se entienda alcanza.

ACLARACION: les comento que el proyecto está en la fase final, ya está montado el circuito, probado el software y la interface con el FSX y hasta ahora funciona perfecto, iré subiendo fotos del proyecto y de su funcionamiento. Pero de momento tengo que solucionar el tema del gabinete donde iría montado y el tema de iluminar los botones ya que en la Argentina es muy difícil conseguir este tipo de botones y tendría que fabricarlos yo mismo.

*Puedo armarlo yo mismo?*

Si claro, de esto se trata este tema, de que todos puedan construirlo y probarlo, claro que para aquellos que no tengan conocimientos de electrónica o de programación les será muy difícil construirlo, pero no dejen de hacerme preguntas yo los guiare en lo que pueda. Una vez acabado y recontra probado pienso fabricarlo en serie para compartirlo a un precio muy accesible a todos los fanáticos del aire!

*OTRA ACLARACION: No es el propósito de este tema la venta de este panel, sino compartir conocimiento, si alguien estuviese interesado en adquirirlo porque no se siente capaz o no tiene ganas de construirlo, una vez finalizado el proyecto podrá comunicarse conmigo fuera de esta comunidad.*

Espero que les interese el tema, prometo ir subiendo las imágenes y actualizando los detalles, espero también que los que entiendan de electrónica o de programación se interesen y compartan también su saber, *yo no tengo interés de lucrar con esto*, es más bien una pasión y si puedo compartirlo, mejor. Abajo iré subiendo los planos del circuito, los detalles del lenguaje que utilice, los programas que use y hasta el código fuente, claro que también deseo que colaboren también con mis necesidades y ayuden a mejorar este magnífico proyecto!!.

*Que necesito para empezar a armarlo?*

Primero que nada, tratar de entender que no es fácil y que se necesita mucho tiempo y dedicación, conocimientos de electrónica y de programación, tanto con microcontroladores como con el lenguaje orientado a objetos.

Es necesario tener este programa para poder ver el diseño del circuito y del PCB:
*Proteus de labcenter electronics.*

Para la programación del PIC utilizo:
*Proton Ide*
*Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-119255247-programador-y-debugger-usb-para-pic-con-zocalo-zif-pickit-2-_JM*

Para la creación del software del PC y de la interface con el FSX:
*Visual Studio 2010*
*FSUIPC y las librerías DLL necesarias para el Visual Studio*

Más adelante, cuando ya esté finalizado, subiré el manual completo del funcionamiento y la construcción del panel en un archivo pdf, ahora me basta con presentar el proyecto y compartir ideas y mejoras del mismo.

*Donde están los archivos?*

*Aquí se irán subiendo los archivos necesarios para la construcción.*

8/7/2011 Circuito electrónico nº1:


----------

